# New pictures of my poodles



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Finally! I have been without a computer of my own for over 7 months. The kids have Macs, but I just don't know how to use them when I edit my web page (lame... I know).

We bought a new PC a week ago and I finally had time to sit down and post some hiking pictures we took this summer and this weekend.

I think the easiest way to see them is on my web site. Todd asked me to not post my web site address, but people can find it by googling Beauvoir Poodles and going to "Poodle Family album".

If anyone has trouble getting to my web site, I can post the pictures here, but it is a duplication of effort.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, your white spoo wasn't as white after your hike was done! Great pictures!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Lol, your white spoo wasn't as white after your hike was done! Great pictures!


Yah.... it's even more special when you realize that the "mud" on Izze in the Mt. Margaret photo is actually a combination of stagnant water and cow manure. :beauty:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh.. how lovely lol I hope you brought along soap so she didn't track that into the tent!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Yah.... it's even more special when you realize that the "mud" on Izze in the Mt. Margaret photo is actually a combination of stagnant water and cow manure. :beauty:


Eeeeewwwwwww! I'm off to check the pics out.


What pretty dogs! I especially love your brown puppy.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the ones up on the rocks. I think it's amazing that you have a 7 month old in a sit stay like that.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

How do I go to your website?


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh wow what beautiful photographs, with beautiful poodles and people.  They make me want to go back to CO and take Desmond with me!! lol


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Ohh beautiful dogs! Colorado is a beautiful place, I love the open country. It seems like a nice place to raise children and poodles!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I love the ones up on the rocks. I think it's amazing that you have a 7 month old in a sit stay like that.


I work the sit/stay from the very beginning for a number of reasons (safety, show etc) but the biggest reason is so that every girl gets her own turn with the frisbee. 

I line the girls up and they are expected to STAY. I call one girl out and she gets 3 throws (believe me... they can count), then it's back into the line and the next one is called out. 

Because of this early training, the Sits and Downs are not something we ever have trouble with in competition.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I work the sit/stay from the very beginning for a number of reasons (safety, show etc) but the biggest reason is so that every girl gets her own turn with the frisbee.
> 
> I line the girls up and they are expected to STAY. I call one girl out and she gets 3 throws (believe me... they can count), then it's back into the line and the next one is called out.
> 
> Because of this early training, the Sits and Downs are not something we ever have trouble with in competition.


So do you compete more in obedience than conformation? I was told no teaching the sit command before they learn the other commands for conformation.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Great pictures Carol!!! I also love the ones on the rocks and the one where the gorgeous brown girl is taking a rest. I think I need to take private lessons in training from you, my guys have some issues they need to work out.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

KPoos said:


> So do you compete more in obedience than conformation? I was told no teaching the sit command before they learn the other commands for conformation.


Obedience is my thing. I only have my dogs shown in conformation to have their structure, gait and temperament evaluated. It also gives me access to better stud dogs since some owners will only breed to finished bitches.

Re obedience training....A show dog is still a house pet and it needs good house manners. I think the show folks tend to forget this. My dogs totally know the difference between obedience work and show work because we set up differently and they wear different collars for the different jobs.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

vacheron said:


> Ohh beautiful dogs! Colorado is a beautiful place, I love the open country. It seems like a nice place to raise children and poodles!


It is a privilege to live here! We have tremendous public schools, low crime, a highly educated population, bike paths all over town and 120+ miles city owned hiking trails.

It has been a great place to raise kids!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What beautiful pics of your beautiful dogs out on the hikes! I absolutely LOVE the pic of them all crashed out in the tent... WONDERFUL. They sure look like they, and you, are surely enjoying it all!!!! 

Hmmm, I've seen those dirty legs plenty of times... in fact a lot...lol.... the poodles sure do LOVE to go into any water, even a puddle, then off into the dirt/mud. Really shows up on your white one though, hey? LOL.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

The picture's are great your dogs are beautiful I'm glad I found your site you did a great job taking picture's. I would love to live near a bike trail we have to drive 100 miles every time we go to one. 

Kathy


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Those are some awesome, scenic photos.

I like the one where all three are by the water best, such a great shot!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! Makes me want to move to CO!


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

Beautiful dogs, beautiful scenery!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice! I have always wanted to visit this area......lucky you.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Fabulous photos. I really like the one of them sitting in front of that amazingly blue water!! Such breathtaking scenery! Thanks for sharing.
_


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

I did tell Kpoos not to train the sit command and that was advice that had been given to me by my mentor, who was always right about everything as hard as that is to admit sometimes. Most novices teach puppies to sit by providing treats and I see their puppies sit right down as soon as they get them in the ring with bait or even just pretending to have bait. Then the harder their owner/handler tries to get them to do something, the more the dog wants to please and goes through their repertoire of treat-taught tricks. I have seen them sit, try to shake and then lay down in about 30 seconds while their beginner owner just stands flabbergasted.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

I too, have not taught many of my show dogs to sit until after they are retired couch potatos. Really, it depends on the dog in question and their own quirky poodly personality! In general, however, I will train them on anything else other than than the sit command using hand signals only. It can be quite laborious and time intensive but what fun! Though I have learned to use hand signals that are quite distinct from anything anyone may be doing ringside!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Obedience is my thing. I only have my dogs shown in conformation to have their structure, gait and temperament evaluated. It also gives me access to better stud dogs since some owners will only breed to finished bitches.
> 
> Re obedience training....A show dog is still a house pet and it needs good house manners. I think the show folks tend to forget this. My dogs totally know the difference between obedience work and show work because we set up differently and they wear different collars for the different jobs.


I like cbrands style. Successes are different I suppose and I am just a loving pet owner, not anywhere close to showing. But I would have to follow these type of guidelines.JMO


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sabrina, Izze and Delilah are so beautiful. And they add to the gorgeous scenery all around them. Glad you were able to get the pics posted!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How do we view your web site?? I would love to have a look at your dogs!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Just post Beauvoir Poodles in your search engine. Once in got to the family photos.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fur Elite said:


> I did tell Kpoos not to train the sit command and that was advice that had been given to me by my mentor, who was always right about everything as hard as that is to admit sometimes. Most novices teach puppies to sit by providing treats and I see their puppies sit right down as soon as they get them in the ring with bait or even just pretending to have bait. Then the harder their owner/handler tries to get them to do something, the more the dog wants to please and goes through their repertoire of treat-taught tricks. I have seen them sit, try to shake and then lay down in about 30 seconds while their beginner owner just stands flabbergasted.


My Sabrina was showing for her CDX when she finished her Championship. Gaiting and the "free stack" in conformation are taught just like any other exercises.


----------

